# Batman



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Christian Bale and most of the Bat cast has signed on for three films. Director Chris Nolan gives a preview about what he'd like to see in films two and three.
In the second film.....The Bat, with the help of Gordon and Harvey Dent tracks down ...THE JOKER  

The third film would be the trial of the Joker, who would squirt Dent with acid, creating Two-Face.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have high hopes for this one. I have faith that without Schumacher's meddling, it should turn out just fine. I just hope the sequels to this series turn out better than the sequels to the last run of movies.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm pretty amped about the new Bat. It's got the American Psycho, AND Katie Holmes. What can go wrong?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Absolutely nothing, that's what. Christian Bale is perfect as The Dark Knight.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, as the Joker, ladies and gentlemen, I give you.....

Heath Ledger? 

Apparently, the offer has been made, anyways.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What?  Where did you hear or read this nonsense? Cripsin Glover or Adrien Brody would be perfect. Heath Ledger, indeed!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> It's got the American Psycho, AND Katie Holmes. What can go wrong?


I'd love to see Katie Holmes in anything especially Batman sequels but didn't she get canned from any further Bat films by Warner Brothers? Because of all the mushy off screen Tom Cruise stuff they felt it distracted people from the film or something along those lines.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, Katie has been dropped, but mainly because they had nohing more for the character to do. Let's be honest, she didn't do very much in the first one.

And, Sin, the Ledger thing has come from the website that scooped Brandon Routh as the new Supes, so people are giving it some weight.

I see Crispin Glover's name all the time, and I gotta say, I don't get where that comes from. Crispin Glover? Does anybody know if he's even still alive?:googly: 
Oh, well. We should hear something official shortly.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Get where it comes from now, mofo! 










Pictorial evidence aside, Glover is VERY good at playing unhinged, off the wall type characters (*Willard, Back To The Future, Charlies Angels, River's Edge*) He's thin, creepy and you can see a very psychotic gleam in his eyes. Yep, sounds like The Joker to me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, it seems to be official....



Reaction to the 2005 release of “Batman Begins” was almost universally positive as Director/Co-Writer Christopher Nolan and Co-Writer David Goyer brought a very realistic looking Batman to the silver screen, as portrayed by actor Christian Bale. While the end of the film clearly indicated the next villain Batman would face would be the Joker, there had been no official word on that possibility. Until now. 

Warner Bros. Pictures has told CBR News that the next Batman film will see Heath Ledger play the role of the Joker. While many names have surfaced in the last month rumored to play the role, Ledger’s name came up most often in the last two weeks and it appears the rumor mongers were correct. 

Also, Warner's confirmed that director Christopher Nolan will be back to direct the sequel, which will be titled “The Dark Knight.” Rumors indicate Goyer will be back as well, apparently having already written some 80-pages that will later be used in a script. 

Christian Bale, Michael Caine (Alfred) and Gary Oldman (Lt. Jim Gordon) are all under contract for three Bat-films and are expected to return for “The Dark Knight.” It is also expected that Katie Holmes and Morgan Freeman will reprise their roles originated in “Batman Begins.” 

Warner’s indicated that an official press release about “The Dark Knight” will be released Tuesday morning.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

According to who ever i listen to on the radio they confirmed that ledger signed to play the joker


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> According to who ever i listen to on the radio they confirmed that ledger signed to play the joker


Was just about to post this same thing. Just heard it on the radio.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have faith in Nolan to be able to pull this off, but that faith has been shaken somewhat. I think this is just a classic case of miscasting. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, ya gotta love the title:
Dark Knight.

It's about damn time.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

My second biggest hobby behind Hween is following the Batman movies (thank God Nolan revived them). Rest assured, Nolan saw something in Ledger that he knew would work. Was I surprised to hear about Ledger? YES. Am I worried? Not at all.... I think Nolan is THAT good and knows exactly what he has in mind. Not to worry.....


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=90305

The Joker speaks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just read today that for Harvey Dent the latest rumor is not Ryan Phillpe but Ethan Hawke as the once and future Two Face.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I caught _Batman Begins_ on HBO the other night (I missed it when it was in theaters)...I was impressed. Christian Bale is moving on up the ranks on my list of actor/eye candy!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jack Nickelson's Joker will be tough to beat as the best of all time......Just my opinion.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll just withold any judgment here until I see what Ledger does with the role. I still say either Glover or Adrien Brody would have been better fitted to the character. Like the folks from that message board, I have faith in Nolan as he is the very first director IMO to actually give Bruce Wayne/Batman his just due. Christian Bale was born to play the Dark Knight. I was never thoroughly convinced by Keaton, Kilmer, Clooney or perish forbid, Adam West, donning the cowl. Schumacher, the worst director of the lot who helmed these projects, just made it one big festive parade for the Rainbow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ledger comes off like a dick in these intereviews though (being a comics geek) - that doesn't endear me to him in the least.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, he really does. Maybe the "dick" mentality is a hold over from his last movie...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahahaha hey now :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

January 10, 2007 - We already knew that Michael Caine, the Oscar-winning actor who played Alfred Pennyworth in Batman Begins, would reprise his role as Bruce Wayne's faithful butler in the next installment, The Dark Knight. We just didn't know where he would be filming. Now we do.

Caine revealed to ArmyArcherd.com that The Dark Knight will lens on location in Hong Kong, London, Los Angeles and Baltimore. "Baltimore!" Caine told the online columnist. "What will happen in Baltimore?"

(What indeed. Check out IGN's speculation about the plot for The Dark Knight here.)

Caine added, "I love doing it. Even though [director] Christopher Nolan doesn't let me keep the script once I've seen it -- and only in his presence."

Rumors of Hong Kong as a location first surfaced in October. It should be noted that the now-defunct slums of Kowloon in Hong Kong were a direct influence on Gotham City's "The Narrows" as depicted in Batman Begins.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Uhm OK not feeling this rumor at all........*

*More Dark Knight Rumors: Jamie Foxx as Two Face?*
Posted Jan 11th 2007 3:02PM by Erik Davis
Filed under: Action & Adventure, Drama, Casting, RumorMonger, Fandom, Comic/Superhero/Geek, Remakes and Sequels

Does it ever end? As per usual, Batman On Film is spewing out random names of people they claim to be swirling around the Harvey Dent/Two Face role in Christopher Nolan's Batman Begins follow-up, The Dark Knight. As most of you are probably already aware, Billy Dee Williams played Harvey Dent (the District Attorney version) in Tim Burton's original Batman flick, while Tommy Lee Jones picked up the character when he re-emerged as Two Face in Batman Forever.

Nolan, on the other hand, seems like he wants the same actor to play both Dent and Two Face (even though there's a pretty good chance the latter baddie won't show up until the third film), and so casting in that respect is not only crucial, but probably pretty tough. You need an actor capable of playing a bold, straight-laced attorney -- but at the same time, someone comfortable with shaking off the good guy image and taking on the nutty, villainous psychopath. Is that something Jamie Foxx can do? After all, he is one of the three possible contenders mentioned -- along with Edward Norton (now, I love that choice) and Eion Bailey.

It's important to note that Norton's people have denied all involvement ... though, even if they did know something, there's no way they'd spill anything. Also, Bailey, like Cillian Murphy (who wound up in the part of Scarecrow in Batman Begins) was one of those folks competing for the Batman role before it went to Christian Bale. So, could Nolan pull a "Murphy" and stick Bailey in another role? Obviously he digs the guy, so anything is possible. As far as Jamie Foxx goes, we have no idea how his name found itself on this list ... buuuut, it certainly does raise a few eyebrows.

More Dark Knight news after the jump.

In related Bat-news, Michael Caine (who seems to be the only one willing to spew details about the pic) recently disclosed a few of the shooting locations for The Dark Knight -- which is set to begin production real soon. On the list are Hong Kong, London, L.A. and the always exotic ... Baltimore. Caine also admitted that Nolan does not allow him to keep a copy of the script -- instead, he can only hold onto one while he's in the presence of Nolan ... or if he pinkie swears not to tell anyone anything.

http://www.cinematical.com/2007/01/11/more-dark-knight-rumors-jamie-foxx-as-two-face/

*
Now, Ed Norton I dig....*


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes - finally a kick-arse Batman.

Christian Bale is great in the role.

And while Crispin Glover would be perfect for the Joker - I have gradually become a big fan of Heath Ledger. The dude is just good. And when I finally sat down to watch Brokeback Mountain to see what all the hullaballoo was about - he blew me away with his character. By that end - it was a totally believable portrayal (my initial instincts were - why the hell would somebody want to see a gay western?) - I was dead wrong.

Between that role and his Lords of Dogtown Skip Engblom role - I definitely think he can do the Joker. But I do think it will Nicholson-esque.

If anybody was skateboard in the late 70's - Lords is a great great tribute.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I suspect to go along with the theme of the new series, Ledger's Joker will be much darker than Nicholson's. Sort of like he was in the original Bat-Man series, _Batman Year One _and of course, _The Killing Joke._


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Goodbye Katie Holmes..... Good news 

http://www.cinematical.com/2007/01/26/sources-say-katie-holmes-out-of-the-dark-knight/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I totally agree with a couple of the comments to that article. Sometimes it just doesn't add value to a story to have the requisite perky, stubborn, high-moral-fiber, female love interest bumbling around doing stupid things only to be saved in the nick of time by the movie's hero. I thought her part was pretty unnecessary, but at the time she was thought to be an up-and-coming "it" girl, so that's probably why she got cast. They could get a cardboard cutout of her for the next film and it would do just as well as her performance in _Batman Begins. _Good riddance...either get an actress who will play the role in a way that the audience is convinced that she's worth wasting Batman's time or nix the part altogether.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The addition of that character to the Bruce Wayne mythos was my biggest problem with the film (although it is the best Batman film to date). I'd start off the new one with the character's murder at the hands of the Joker, or have Dent mention that she got a new job and moved to Metropolis.


----------

